
Color blindness simulation in Firefox 70 - commoner
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1564999
======
commoner
Firefox 70 is currently available in the beta and developer edition channels.

This feature requires WebRender to be enabled, according to the release notes:

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/70.0beta/releasenotes](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/70.0beta/releasenotes)

WebRender is automatically enabled for certain browser configurations:

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Platform/GFX/WebRender_Where](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Platform/GFX/WebRender_Where)

Anyone without these configurations can force WebRender on by setting
gfx.webrender.all to "true" in about:config.

